# piaa replacement bulbs (h11)



## z71burb (Nov 14, 2005)

i was looking more for more output than color, and for the price of these compared to hids - i am impressed and very happy with the results. the light is whiter than stock - but no blue hue to it. also, with the headlights properly aimed, do they do make a significant improvement over the stock lights. but, at $70-80 a pair, they arent cheap.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I had those in my truck, they were EXCELLENT bulbs.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Got a link for 'em?........

TIA,


JET


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.piaa.com/


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Beware getting them off of ebay, I managed to get a set and they were not real PIAA bulbs. Get 'em from a local retail store if you can. The ones that I got off of ebay put out about 1/3 the light of a normal OEM bulb, they reeeeally sucked. Fortunately, the guy gave me my money back, so I didn't have to go all crazy ******* on him.
You'll be happy with the PIAAs though, they're excellent bulbs, and about the brightest you can get.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

so long as you can afford em.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

They're not cheap, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## StarCaller (Jul 12, 2005)

any idea how they compare to the hoen's?
paid almost $50.- (incl. everything) for the xenonmatch plus & I'm kinda disappointed about the brightness & the tint (they look really white from the outside, but when you drive, the reflections on the road are too blue).


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

which bulb and part number is being discussed here ?


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

What about fog lamp replacements in PIAA? Couldn't find the fog lamp bulb number in the OM.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

give em a call.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

*Walk This Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay*

We need the H9's for the Low beamers right? 

Dave


----------



## Goatsucker (Mar 31, 2007)

h11's for low beams. has anyone had any trouble with the lifespan of the piaa bulbs?


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I put in HOEN's, lows, highs, fogs in Jan. 06.

About a month ago my passenger side low beam "browned" out. It looks brown. Done with HOEN

And, I got a referral to www.powerbulbs.co.uk

part number PLLH11

Phillips Longer Life H11. Free shipping. Waiting on my set to come in.


----------

